# Eugene, OR OIS at school.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Watch that right hand. 
He keeps his right hand down always by his side (retention check)
As the second officer arrives and Landeros appears to glance down at the officers belt.
The only thing I would have like to see is the second officer approach Landeros from the rear, Or immediately position himself to his back.
A pat frisk would have been good too.





Eugene, OR - Investigators have released body camera footage that shows the struggle that left a parent dead outside Cascade Middle School earlier this month after the county district attorney determined officers were justified in using deadly force.

As police attempted to place Charlie Landeros under arrest after removing him from Cascade Middle School amidst a child custody dispute January 11, Landeros pulled a 9mm handgun from a hoster and pointed the weapon at Officer Steve Timm, investigators determined based on video evidence and witness statements.

As Officer Aaron Johns tried to take control of the gun, Landeros again pointed the gun at the school resource officer and fired two shots, investigators said.

As Johns called for help, Timm fired a shot that hit the pavement and went toward the parking lot, the investigation found.

"Officer Timm recognized that the situation was dangerous and needed to be controlled. Both were in fear of their own death or the death of other bystanders or students in the area," District Attorney Patty Perlow wrote. "Officer Johns said he knew that if he let go of Landeros' hand in the struggle, they were going to be killed. Officer Timm fired one bullet directly at Charles Landeros, striking Landeros in the temple, which was the cause of death." |


----------

